# Beef Tongue?????



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I was checking out the new Super Walmart in Jamestown and noticed they had beef tongue there. I'll be honest, it looks disgusting but I am just curious if anybody has ever had it. If so, how do you cook it and is it any good?

Thanks


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Boil, peel, slice and eat. Good sandwich meat.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

build a campfire and toss it in the coals, leave it there till the outside it burnt all the way around peel it like you would a potato and slice. I always bring one or two along when I head out camping


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Ish!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Tongue not good, but its all up to the person.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

pickled tongue is the best. deer or beef both are good


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

Tongue can be delicious. Here's another way it is good. After boiling it and peeling off the outside, dice it, and use as you would taco meat. Add tongue, onions, tomatoes, peppers, and lettuce, with tortilla shells.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Grandfather used to eat this a lot. I could never get past the site of the taste buds, yuk!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

actually thought it was pretty good. tastes alot like roast beef....but i can't say i have had it more than once. the thought of it licking me as i eat it doesn't sit well.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> the thought of it licking me as i eat it doesn't sit well.


            :lol: :wink:


----------

